# *FS* nVidea Gainward 7950GT (Never Overclocked)



## Kornowski

I've got my 7950GT for sale now, If you're interested PM me or post here 

There's pictures in my sig 

It's never been OC'ed and it runs everything awesome! RS: Vegas, DiRT, Bioshock, Unreal 3, Crysis (DX9) all Maxxed out!

£90!


----------



## Kornowski

Bump


----------



## lovely?

hey kornowski if you could put together a build with that, ram, a nice proc (capable of upgrading,) and a mobo for about 460$ american, ill buy that off of you lol


----------



## Kornowski

£230, Hmm, Maybe, but I wouldn't know how to get it to the US 

Any takers?


----------



## Kornowski

Bump 

for a great card!


----------



## Cleric7x9

if you decide you want to ship to the US i might be interested


----------



## Kornowski

I would, but how would I do it and how much would it cost?


----------



## Kornowski

C'mon, somebody must be interested, it's a great card  

Please


----------



## taylormsj

Go to the post office and ask how much it would be to send this to the US


----------



## Kornowski

Coul do yeah...


----------



## Kornowski

Bump!


----------



## spanky

You might as well save it for another low end-mid range build.


----------



## Jabes

I would try ebay


----------



## Kornowski

> You might as well save it for another low end-mid range build.



I'm not planning a new build, but thanks for the suggestion "guy" 



> I would try ebay



Yeah, I think I will, hopefully people will be interested?


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80

put it on craigs list some one will deff buy it


----------



## Kornowski

I'm in the UK, we don't have that, is it just like Ebay?


----------



## Kornowski

Can throw in some nice 80mm LED fans too?


----------



## Jabes

Kornowski said:


> I'm in the UK, we don't have that, is it just like Ebay?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Craigslist


----------



## Joe2005

Is this thing still for sale?

If it is my offer is 75 bucks + the fans.


----------



## massahwahl

I think he quoted me over $200 lol



> Hey Man,
> 
> Yeah, it's still for sale... It's £100, which is, wait a second... $200 USD...
> 
> Don't know if you're still interested?
> 
> Danny[quote/]


----------



## Joe2005

$200 bucks, to frikking much escpecially with shipping overseas and all.  

No wonder why it hasn't sold.


----------



## Shane

Joe2005 said:


> $200 bucks, to frikking much escpecially with shipping overseas and all.
> 
> No wonder why it hasn't sold.



Yeah unfortunately  it would proably cost alot to ship but things cost alot more over here in the uk to buy with our rediculas V.A.T

i dont think £100 for a 7950GT is bad considering how good the card is.


----------



## lovely?

well considering an EVGA 7950 sells for 200$ on ebay, and electronics are more expensive over the pond, its not such a bad deal


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, Exactly!

It's a great deal, anybody?


----------



## Kornowski

Bump! 

Would make a great Christmas present, to yourself!


----------



## spanky

Just keep it. You'll never know when it'll come in handy


----------



## Shane

theresthatguy said:


> Just keep it. You'll never know when it'll come in handy



yeah but he probably wants the money to go towards his 8800GT


----------



## Cleric7x9

actually it sells for $169.99US new on newegg after rebates


----------



## Kornowski

> Just keep it. You'll never know when it'll come in handy





> yeah but he probably wants the money to go towards his 8800GT



Yeah! 



> actually it sells for $169.99US new on newegg after rebates



Everything is much more expensive in the UK...


----------



## Jabes

did you try ebay yet?


----------



## Kornowski

Nah, I haven't yet, I'm actually going to make an account today, but I'm not 18 yet, so I can't use PayPal, it'd have to be a cheque. 

I've had some PM's off people but they never replied, or infact came back online, lol


----------



## Jabes

can't u set it up in ur parents name danny?


----------



## Kornowski

I guess I could, I'll see what I can do...


----------



## Jabes

hope it goes well


----------



## Kornowski

I will get round to it, honest, I've also got an X850 Pro for sale


----------



## Kesava

im not sure if its legal.

but i have a paypal account set up in my name.

and i have my bank accound hooked up to it to transfer funds.


----------



## Kornowski

I guess I could make one, I may wait till February though, when I turn 18. Still, I'll accept any offers!


----------



## Kesava

hey. that stuff is in your sig. does that mean it came?

like the card and stuff?

mine will come tommorrow.

it was delivered to the wrong address yesterday


----------



## Kornowski

I've got the RAM, the PSU should come tomorrow, but I'm still waiting for the GT to come back in stock


----------



## Kesava

ah it sucks waiting.

if my GT doesnt come today i will cry


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> I've got the RAM, the PSU should come tomorrow, but I'm still waiting for the GT to come back in stock



ahh nice you got your ram....have you installed it yet or going to put everything in together when they arrive?

i cant believe your 7950GT hasnt sold yet


----------



## Kornowski

I know! 

I think I'll put it in all together!


----------



## Kill Bill

I could buy it for 10 euros


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Nah, I'm alright, I'll pass on that one!


----------



## 4NGU$

£10 ?

*Bumps thread so somebody buys card so danny can shut up about it *


----------



## Kornowski

Nah, not a change Chris! 

lol, Thanks man!

Anybody interested?


----------



## DirtyD86

this thing still hasnt sold?!?!?!


----------



## Shane

DirtyD86 said:


> this thing still hasnt sold?!?!?!



Nope ...i would reduce it danny to £90 because if someone has also got to pay p+p costs on it aswell it puts them off


----------



## Kornowski

Ok sure, good thinking! 

*£90!* Updated first post!


----------



## 4NGU$

*£90 *thats a steal if i had a pci-e slot i would right in there


----------



## AznPride83

Willing to trade? Samung upstage sprint phone, needs to be activated. Like new. I got it and never activated it.


----------



## Interested

how much is E90?


----------



## Interested

omg! 132 USD! Whoa! Can you pllleaaaaaaaaaaaaaseeeeeeeeeee ship it too the USofA?


----------



## Kornowski

Interested said:


> omg! 132 USD! Whoa! Can you pllleaaaaaaaaaaaaaseeeeeeeeeee ship it too the USofA?



The 7950GT?
It's £90, which is $180...


----------



## Kornowski

AznPride83 said:


> Willing to trade? Samung upstage sprint phone, needs to be activated. Like new. I got it and never activated it.



Sorry, I've got a phone, thanks for the offer though


----------



## Shane

Bump cummon guys surely someone intrested its a great card and for £90


----------



## Kornowski

I'll take some pictures of it


----------



## Kornowski

Been getting a bit of interest recently, Bump


----------

